# One night in Hampton



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

It looks like I'll be in Hampton Roads for work 2 days (one night) at some point in the next 2 weeks. I was thinking about bringing my yak down and doing a little fishing that evening.
Does the schoolies in the light line of the HRBT thing happen year round? Or is that more of a cold water thing? 
It seems like I always hear about it in the winter.

I'm really just looking for something pretty easy to kill a couple hours and catch a couple fish after dinner.
Any other options I should consider?

Thanks


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

If you are at Fort Monroe (Hampton Side HRBT) there are Pups out there, flounder, croaker, spot eetc....just work the pilings. Usually the striper come later in the year but you can find them year round in the tidewater/hampton area


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

biteon said:


> If you are at Fort Monroe (Hampton Side HRBT) there are Pups out there, flounder, croaker, spot eetc....just work the pilings. Usually the striper come later in the year but you can find them year round in the tidewater/hampton area


At least one of the places I'll be is on 58th st in Hampton, I'm not sure where the other place is or where we'll be staying.

Is there a good place to launch for the HRBT on the Hampton side? or is it better to just ride across to Willoby spit?


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

Hampton Boat Launch

Boat Launch (opposite side is a kayak Launch)

Maps <---Click for google map


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I've caught more fish on the southern portion of the span (Willoughby/Norfolk side).
There may be some school rock mixed in, but there should be small gray trout, bluefish, flounder, and maybe a speck or pup or two.
It picks up as September rolls on...


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

biteon said:


> Hampton Boat Launch
> 
> Boat Launch (opposite side is a kayak Launch)
> 
> Maps <---Click for google map



Are you referring to the one labled Fort Monroe on the linked map? Is that open to the public? It sure looks like a short enough paddle.
Thanks for the insite guys.


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

The fort monroe one is open to the public and its $2 for kayak launches. Im not sure how much the one on the other side of the cove is. Never been there but its a kayak specific launch. I do well out of the one i sent you though. really short paddle.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Rockfish are here year round, just in deeper water than whats near HRBT Hampton side!


----------

